

I want to be Excel (booklet) - jshooter
http://licorize.com/projects/rbicchierai/i-want-to-be-excel

======
Stuk
What is this? A blog with a terrible UI? A presentation? I have _no idea_ what
is going on.

~~~
robicch
this is the collection of bookmark for the article. Nothing more

